# white spot/fungus on shrimp



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi all, 

recently some fish in my planted tank was infected with white spot/fungus, and i realize that one some of my shrimp, their tail fin also have some white spot or maybe fungus, what shall i do?

will shrimp infected with ick or fungus? thanks.


----------



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

shakiraa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> recently some fish in my planted tank was infected with white spot/fungus, and i realize that one some of my shrimp, their tail fin also have some white spot or maybe fungus, what shall i do?
> 
> will shrimp infected with ick or fungus? thanks.


i attached some photos. you can see the white spot on the fin of the tail. need some help here.

thanks.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

That is a good question. I think they can, though I am not sure that what you are seeing on the shrimp is infact fungus. I believe Amano shrimp have white makings on the tips of their tails, at least mine do.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think its fungus. Shrimps have a hard exoskeleton that can be discolored/vary in color.


----------



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

thank you guys. maybe due to all my fish were infected with fungus' i'm abit sensitive to white spots on the shrimp.

if really infected with fungus, i think the shrimp will die in a few days right?


----------

